# If you could choose a place to live on the NC coast



## RobFan (Apr 13, 2010)

My family is looking to relocate to the NC coast. Have spent time in Wilmington & Wrightsville beach area, and I like it. From what I've been told, it's an exceptional place for ocean fishing and hunting is nearby and good also. I particularly like surf/pier fishing, but I'd like to get into some boat fishing as well.

I'm looking for opinions from all the experts who actually live or fish/hunt near the coast. Thoughts about Wilmington area? If you could choose your spot along the coast to live based on the best ocean fishing and land hunting, where would you choose. I'm bringing my job with me, so that's not a consideration.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

You've already answered your question, but an equally strong argument could be made for Morehead City. I love Hatteras but I get bored on Oak Island in the winter, I'd really be scratching my head up there.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ditto. I love Hatty too and dhope to retire there in 15 years or so. I was born in Wilmington, Love it here. The fishing and hunting venues are endless (just like anywhere on the NC coast). However, living around Wilmington and Wrightsville may offer more conviences closer to you. (Same with Morehead City). but you cant drive the beaches to much around there like you can here and up in the Outer Banks. I say it's a crap shoot.

Welcome to PIerand Surf as well. I got to guess...You from San Diego?


----------



## RobFan (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far -- sounding reel good! Currently living in a small town about 5 miles from Monterey Bay. It's the place where all your strawberries come from in the summer.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

I am also a native and depending on what your use to..

Wilmington is soooo over-developed...over crowded and over priced...
Yes U can fish this beach but be prepared to fight for a parking place that will cost U $2.00 and hour to park...whether your fishing or eating at a local hub...

I still live here but go to Carolina or Topsail to really fish....or offshore..
Wrightsville has the most used and therefore most crowded boat ramp in North Carolina and takes some real getting use to...

It may be twice as crowded where U are but If fishing is the main motive, this native would move to Hatteras or Florida.....

I guess it prespective, but this little area's quality of life has been long gone.... and only exist in the slick brochures being sent out by Relators.....


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Wrightsville beach about the same latitude as Pismo beach. Whereas Monterey bay looks same lat. as , say, Nags head. This area would put you culturally close to NYC,DC,Balto., and on the fishing side...Chesapeake Bay [stripers like you have San Fran] to Cape Hatteras, One of the premier surf fishing places on planet earth.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

for inshore fishing, wrightsville has to be one of the worst areas in the state. overcrowded, overfished, and relatively not much water to explore when compared to other areas. but then again, if you can find fish around wb, it makes it seem like cake to find fish in some other areas in this great state.

if it's all about the fishing and not about job, social life, or anything else, id take morehead area over wilm in a heartbeat.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Im with Ryan, morehead hands down.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

What is your favorite type of fishing to do? Depending on if you're excited most by big red drum or flounder, I would imagine that could make a difference in where you wanna be.


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

I would move down to South OBX personally. A wise man once told me "fishing brings out the best in people" and OBX seems to do that to most  I love the land and the people. OBX has an energy in the air you don't get everywhere... watch out for the island insanity though! 

I hope to retire down in Hatteras area and wear sweatpants as much as possible when im not in shorts in flops....


----------



## pumpkinboy (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd avoid Hatteras, with the beach closures killin the economy, its gonna be a ghost town in 15 years.


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

i agree,,when they close all the bchs fo driving on... then they will about 275 parking spaces[15/20 for handicap] on the whole island.....for a million visitors?? and don,t forget the 12% sales tax,,, plus to many yuppies from no. va............. i enjoy goin up several times a year, its closer to the stream.. and i love the little ribbon of sand... but i,m not living there.....


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

fisho said:


> I would move down to South OBX personally. A wise man once told me "fishing brings out the best in people" and OBX seems to do that to most  I love the land and the people. OBX has an energy in the air you don't get everywhere... watch out for the island insanity though!
> 
> I hope to retire down in Hatteras area and wear sweatpants as much as possible when im not in shorts in flops....


let me know when you are moving down, my house is going on the market this fall after 20 years, thanks, but no thanks, anymore beaches will be closed, only a matter of time then another corolla south. Looking now in the swan quarter area, have a boat and the fishing is a lot better anyway on the mainland side, and in the sounds. really sad but have many memories from the 60's and 70's when fishing was really fishing, now only a lot of B/S.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

If your first passion is surf fishing then the area from kitty hawk to nags head is your best choice. It gives you plenty of choices to the north or south. I moved here from long island, NY strictly for the fishing. Even with the beach closures, there is still far more access in this area than the southern beaches. The inshore/offshore boat fishing can also be world class. I lived around wrightsville for 3 months before moving to kitty hawk and was not too thrilled with the surf fishing - mostly specs and puppy drum.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

savfish said:


> If your first passion is surf fishing then the area from kitty hawk to nags head is your best choice. It gives you plenty of choices to the north or south. I moved here from long island, NY strictly for the fishing. Even with the beach closures, there is still far more access in this area than the southern beaches. The inshore/offshore boat fishing can also be world class. I lived around wrightsville for 3 months before moving to kitty hawk and was not too thrilled with the surf fishing - mostly specs and puppy drum.


 Yeap,can be a little crowded,but you're from Ca. it will be perfect,and less crowded than Wilmington.. Should be able to find work as well.
There is both fresh and saltwater oportunities all around you,Cheasapeake Bay is a little more than 2hr away,Hatty is 1 and a half at most. Most of the good piers are right there around you,as well as Oregon Inlet,best bluewater fishing by far imo..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Please understand that ANY FISHING in the state of NORTH CAROLINA is absolutly infested with people.....from the back creeks to the gulf stream and ALL in between...
There are really MORE out of staters than natives now and the migration has been HOT for 10 yrs or more..
Even with the recession cut-backs, everyone moving to MY Wilmington neighborhood is still from "Up North" or.... Florida TRYING to get back North...

There IS no BEST solution to NC fishing, just decide what U like and come get in it....
From the back water creeks to the Gulf Stream the reality is that ...There is NO EASY FISHING anymore.....


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

fisho said:


> I would move down to South OBX personally. A wise man once told me "fishing brings out the best in people" and OBX seems to do that to most  I love the land and the people. OBX has an energy in the air you don't get everywhere... watch out for the island insanity though!
> 
> I hope to retire down in Hatteras area and wear sweatpants as much as possible when im not in shorts in flops....


I agree 100% even with all the beach closure BS there is no better place...
We'll be retiring there later this decade!!


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

south nags head all the way :fishing:


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

If I were you I'd take a hard look at the town of Swansboro. It's not too crowded, got good inshore fishing in the river and intercoastal waterway, and an inlet close by with reasonable access to the big water. The town is about 20 miles south of Morehead City on Rt. 17. Good luck finding your new home!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

If you have a boat, and can get better drinking water (yuk!!!) Morehead City would be a great central location to fish all up and down the NC/SC Coast. I spent about a month there this spring, fishing was off (as it was all up and down the coast) but it is a great little city with pretty much everything you would need and you are still close to Willmington/MB/OBX etc

If I was still looking to work and a cool place on the ocean, this would be my choice.

If I was single and retired, Hatteras


----------



## skipjack (May 1, 2009)

I have lived here my whole life. North Carolina use to be a great place to live. But now with all the yankees and mexicans and the state killing all us commercial fisherman, I'm selling out and moving. So I would say the Southport/Oak Island area would be a great place to live. I can set you up in a house right now.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

well i did it just over a year ago and moved to kill devil hills. we bought in collington harbour and just love it. close to everything yet back on the sound you don't have to go to town in the summer unless you want to.


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

Fort Fisher is looking for a hermit.....


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

seaBreeze said:


> Fort Fisher is looking for a hermit.....


Lol. Saw him when our second grade class visited the battleship and then fort fisher.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ive thought about becoming the next fort fisher hermit Im there average 2 days a week why not 7.


----------



## pumpkinboy (Jul 18, 2005)

seaBreeze said:


> Fort Fisher is looking for a hermit.....


You do know what happened to the last one?


----------

